# Visa obligations when being paid by a UK-based company, but living in Germany



## north2018 (Jan 10, 2018)

Apologies if topic covered elsewhere, I was not sure if my situation was unique.

Will keep things as simple as possible:

• I work for and are paid in the UK by the UK division of a German company 
• I visit the German office regularly and return to London at least once a month to visit family
• Have recently found love with a German girl who owns her own apartment and plan to move in, so will be staying with her rather than hotels when here. I will continue to visit the UK regularly every month (for work and family).

Do I need to Register both for legal and practical purposes?

Ideally I want to have a bank account for day to day purchases when here and if I need to get a car.

Just wondered if there is anything to consider or any pit falls as I am somewhat confused reading about all this. Can I register in Germany if being paid in the UK?

Hello to anyone living in Bühl where I will be staying.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, you are considered to be working in whatever country you are physically present in while doing the work. It really doesn't matter where your employer or customers are located, nor where or how you receive your pay.

It sounds very much like you are working in Germany and should be registered there - both for residential and social insurance purposes. Oh yes, and for tax purposes as well.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

All this advice applies pre-Brexit, of course.

First off, minor technicality, no visa is ever required because you're an EU citizen with the right to live and work in Germany, so the subject line is a bit misleading.

What you've been doing to date is basically an extended business trip, even if you're spending the majority of your time in Germany. Strictly speaking it might not be kosher from a German tax perspective, but you're getting away with it now and would likely to continue getting away with it for a while longer provided you had no permanent base.

If you move in with your girlfriend you'll need to register with the local Bürgeramt. As the owner she'd sign your form. With the registration (Anmeldung) you can get a bank account and so on. I'm not sure what else is required to buy, register and insure a car.

However, at this point you've effectively taken up residence in Germany and, possibly within 90 days of moving in, you'd be expected to obtain German health insurance and begin paying German taxes and social insurance. Long term, you can't live in Germany while keeping your "official" life in the UK, paying UK taxes on UK income, popping back to London once a month to get a stamp in your passport, visit family and the NHS doctor, I expect.

You might find that your life greatly simplified by transferring from the UK to the German branch of the company. Otherwise I'm not sure what steps you'd need to take to arrange your tax and insurance affairs correctly.


----------



## north2018 (Jan 10, 2018)

Thank you Bev and Nononymous for your replies. Much appreciated.

Moving to the German branch of the company makes the best sense all round and they would be happy for that to happen.

My only concern now is that I believe German taxes are higher than in the UK, and so I may find my take home pay in Euros less than what I receive being paid in pounds.

Is this something I need to negotiate with my employer, or are they obliged to ensure I am not losing out switching salary currency?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

north2018 said:


> My only concern now is that I believe German taxes are higher than in the UK, and so I may find my take home pay in Euros less than what I receive being paid in pounds.
> 
> Is this something I need to negotiate with my employer, or are they obliged to ensure I am not losing out switching salary currency?


The relative amounts that you receive net of taxes is honestly no concern of your employer. If you are living and working in Germany, they should have to on the German payroll and paying into the German social insurance system. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You would need to negotiate with your employer, and they are under no obligation to match take-home salary. They might point out that while you pay more tax in Germany, the beer is cheaper and the trains runs on time (they don't actually, but probably still better than Britain). They might also point out that you can't live in one country while being paid and taxed in another to save money. (If that were the case, we'd all be tax-resident in Dubai.)

However, if you can simply transfer to the German branch that would greatly simplify your life. You'll be fully legal and will have proper health insurance.


----------

